# Parrots.



## Battlebrodo (Nov 9, 2014)

Hello,

I would like to a parrot or parakeet in the future and would just like to know what a good bird would be for a complete novice and also what some good tips would be. Also would certain species need an enclosed outdoor area for flying in?


----------



## Battlebrodo (Nov 9, 2014)

I think I have now decided on a budgie as they are most suitable for me.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Battlebrodo said:


> I think I have now decided on a budgie as they are most suitable for me.


Don't just get the one though :2thumb:


----------



## DAZWIDD (Feb 9, 2009)

Budgies are a great little starter parrotlike, they can be taught a lot and you can learn a lot from them, I would also recommend cockateils, again I would also say get more than one


----------

